# Mini WSM Build & First Smoke



## texas ray (Aug 13, 2013)

[h3]*My Completed Mini-WSM*[/h3][h3]













1 Completer Mini WSM.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 13, 2013





[/h3]
Completed Mini WSM.  We are visiting our Daughter and Son-in-Law for the summer.  Being away Texas and my WSM 22.5", my grandson Jacob & I built two Mini-WSMs in July.  We used the Smokey Joe Silver because they were readily available in the Saint Peters, MO area.  At the first smoke, I found that the Weber Thermometer I used is totally inaccurate.  I will be ordering a 3" River Country (RC-T3W) Adjustable Thermometer from Amazon.  Note:  The Dome Lid does fit the pot exactly, but I had no problem keeping the temperature stable.













2 Two Racks & 12 inch Terra Cota Plate.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 13, 2013






Here is a look inside - two racks, 12" Terra Cota Plate. Note: The plate sits on a trivet that I purchased at Bed Bath & Beyond for less that $8.00.













3 Inside View.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 13, 2013


















4 12 inch Terra Cota Plate sits on Trivet.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 13, 2013


















5 Trivet from Bed Bath & Beyond.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 13, 2013






Here you can see the Trivet on which the Terra Cota Plate sits.  I used the steamer plate that came with the Steamer Pot as a guide for drilling the holes in the bottom.
[h3]*The First Smoke*[/h3]












9 Ancho Cherry Baby Backs.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 13, 2013






Baby Back Ribs. For this smoke I made Ancho Cherry Baby Back from a recipe I saw on YouTube --













10 Ancho Cherry Baby Backs.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 13, 2013






Removing Membrane.













11 Ancho Cherry Baby Backs.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 13, 2013






Sliced ribs into small sections to fit Mini-WSM.













12 Ancho Cherry Baby Backs.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 13, 2013






Rubbed with mustard.













13 Preparing Smoker.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 13, 2013






Unlit Stub's Charcoal Briquettes with some Apple & Pecan Wood Chucks underneath - Minion Method.













14 Preparing Smokers=.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 13, 2013






Apple and Pecan Wood Chunks on top.













15 Preparing Smoker.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 13, 2013






Charcoal being prepared.













16 Preparing Smoker.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 13, 2013






Poured Lit Charcoal on top of unlit coals and wood.













17 Smoker Pot Ready to Load.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 13, 2013






Smoker pot in kitchen to load in ribs.













18 Simply Marvelous Cherry Rub.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 13, 2013






For this smoke I used Simply Marvelous Cherry Rub - May be order from Big Poppa Smokers













19 Simply Marvelous Cherry Rub.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 13, 2013






Rubbing the Ribs.













20 Ribs on Lower Rack.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 13, 2013






Rubbed Ribs placed on Lower Rack.













21 Ribs on Upper Rack.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 13, 2013






Ribs placed on upper rack.













22 Smoking Begins.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 13, 2013






Beginning smoke - notice the thin blue smoke.













23 Optimal Slow Smoking Smoker Temperature - 225 D



__ texas ray
__ Aug 13, 2013






The smoker easily adjusted and held 225 Deg.  I smoked these Baby Backs using the 2-2-1 method -- 2 hrs unfoiled; 2 hrs. foiled; and 1 hr. unfoiled.













24 After 2 Hrs.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 13, 2013






Removed lid after the first two hours.  I did spritz the ribs after the first hour with Apple Berry Cherry Juice.













25 Ancho Cherry BBQ Sauce, Pirates Gold Marianade,



__ texas ray
__ Aug 13, 2013






I used a slightly different liquid on each set of ribs because of various family preferences. On one set of ribs I coated with homemade Ancho Cherry BBQ Sauce, Honey, a little Butter, and poured in some Pirates Gold Marinade and double wrapped with foil. The other set of ribs were done the same except I used the Apple Berry Cherry Juice for marinade and double wrapped with foil.













26 Adding Sauce, Juice, and Pirates Gold.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 13, 2013






Preparing the ribs in foil wrap.













27 Wrapped and Back in Smoker for 1 Hr..JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 13, 2013






Foiled Baby Backs back in smoker for the second 2 hrs.













28 Juices After 1 Hr. Wrapped.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 13, 2013






After second 2 hrs, removed foil and kept the juices for use later.  I put the juice in jars and refrigerated to let fat settle at top for each removal.













29 Ready for 45 mins uncovered.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 13, 2013






Ribs ready for last hr. in smoker without foil.













31 Ribs Sliced.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 13, 2013






I let the ribs sat for about 20 minutes before slicing.  They were tender and passed the bite test perfectly.  Great taste!













32 Supper is Ready.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 13, 2013






Dinner served!  NOTE:  I closed the vents and the next day noticed that about a third of the coals weren't used and can be used on the next smoke.  This smoker went for 5 hours and worked efficiently.  Because I used the Silver, I did have to wiggle the bottom vent back and forth and tap the bottom side two times during to smoke for venting.  No problem here.  When I first seasoned the smoker, I used the popular brand of charcoal briquettes and the fillers clogged up the smoker.  I have had no problem with Stub's Charcoal.

Texas Ray....sorry but I had to edit your post here....off site links are not allowed per TulsaJeff...the owner of the site...This came about in late June and you might have missed it. Here's the updated Terms of Service . Just an FYI. You can embed the youtube vid if you'd like instead of a link.   ~Alesia


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 13, 2013)

Great first smoke! Welcome to the MIni-WSM Club!!! I love mine and it is my go to smoker. For a therm I would ditch the one you have and just go digital. The Mav 732 is a great choice and can be ordered from A-MAZE-N Smoker a sponsor here. Or if your into high tech the iGrill is great and is my go to therm. You can see my Mini and some of the mods I have done here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129771/my-5-00-craigslist-find


----------



## texas ray (Aug 13, 2013)

Dirtsailor - thanks for the reply.  I am going to order a Mav ET732 when I return home to Texas.  Presently, I have access to my son-in-laws digital.  My primary smoker is a Weber Bullt 22.5" which remains in Texas. But this mini is great for trips and camping. Thanks for you comments.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 13, 2013)

Ray

Nice build and a GREAT looking spread.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 13, 2013)

I built mine for camping too, but I like using it so much that I use it all the time. It is super efficient as you found out. I have two pots one drilled like yours, the other with the full bottom cut out. I have found that I prefer the pot with the bottom cut out.


----------



## texas ray (Aug 13, 2013)

David - I looked at your posts and saw some good smokes.  Like your UDS.  Thanks for you comments.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 13, 2013)

Texas Ray said:


> David - I looked at your posts and saw some good smokes.  Like your UDS.  Thanks for you comments.


Ray....Thanks it cooks well.

David


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Aug 13, 2013)

Great shots on the build and the ribs Ray!

Nicely done.

Bill


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 13, 2013)

Great job on the build and the food looks pretty wonderful!


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 13, 2013)

Great looking mini and chow!  Love the mini!!! 

Ray I also went with the bottom cut out and I use the steamer rack as a diffuser.  Try it out sometime to let the drippings hit the coals.. ESPECIALLY for birds... Mm so so good. 

I'd also consider making a charcoal basket.. Makes a huge difference.


----------



## texas ray (Aug 13, 2013)

Bill, I see you also have a Weber 22.5 Bullet.  I love mine.  Thanks for you comments.


----------



## texas ray (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for your comments Alesia.  I looked at your posts and you have some great looking smoked meats.


----------



## texas ray (Aug 13, 2013)

FWISmoker:  I have the expanded metal to make the charcoal basket.  Would like to see how you mounted the steamer insert for diffusion and to allow the drips to hit the charcoal.  I assume you placed the insert where it was designed to go in the bottom of the pot and them placed the bottom rack on top.Thanks for your comments!


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 13, 2013)

Ray, yes that's where the steamer pan went... right where the spot it was designed to sit.  It does a great job of diffusing the heat but the drippings still hit the coals.  I cook a lot of birds in it @ 325 and they come out incredible.  Try some spatchcocked birds in it. 

The expanded metal does great for a basket.. I cut  about 3" s high and tied with rebar ties.  

If you cut out the bottom.. Which is nice especially to stack your basket higher use the charcoal grate as a template. The charcoal grate makes the perfect hole size.


----------



## texas ray (Aug 14, 2013)

FWIsmoker:  Sounds good - My grandson and I will start on the modification this week. When I am smoking whole chickens, I have found it best to spatchcock them. Thanks!


----------



## webowabo (Aug 14, 2013)

RIbs look great Tex.. Fellow Texan to fellow Texan.  Gotta Love the Minis.. welcome to SMF and the Mini crew :):)

Cant wait to see more cooks with it :)


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 14, 2013)

I forgot something since you have the Silver. You have a couple of choices so the ash doesn't choke the air off. Some people put something like a small stainless pet bowl w/ holes drilled into the side over the vent. 

Some people don't use the bottom vent control and put 3/4" vent controls in the side to mimic the gold version. The Gold has (4) 3/4" holes.  I use the gold version for my mini but if I had the silver I'd probably lean toward doing some kind of vents on the side.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice finish on the "Mini" . I like the 'Stockpot ' idea and the trivet is cool.

Great looking meal, keep 'em coming.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have fun and . . .


----------



## texas ray (Aug 14, 2013)

FWIsmoker:  I already had the small cats bowl modified to prevent clogging and have just made the charcoal basket and cut out the bottom of the pot.  QUESTION about placing the bottom rack on top of the steamer insert -- when smoking on the bottom rack, how do you prevent the meat from burning and overcooking from the direct heat coming through the holes in the steamer pot insert?  Or, do you just cook on the top rack?  Just curious before I ruin some good meat.


----------



## texas ray (Aug 14, 2013)

Ol'Mikey and Oldschoolbbq:  Thanks for your comments.  I will be posting more, especially when we return home to Texas.  I use my WSM 22.5 for large smoking (smoked 55 Lbs of Brisket for our church on Mothersday) and will use the Mini for smaller smokes.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 14, 2013)

When I use the bottom rack I always use a diffuser. I used to use a 12" terra cotta saucer, but now I am using a 10" square chunk of stone I had lying around. I do just use the steamer tray when cooking on the upper rack and for hot cooks. Anything low and slow I use a diffuser for though.


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 14, 2013)

Ray I mostly just use the top rack which is a few inches from the top. If I use 2 racks there is usually only about 15 degrees difference between top and bottom.  I'll send you a couple pics of how it's set up.


----------



## texas ray (Aug 14, 2013)

DirtSailor2003:  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## texas ray (Aug 14, 2013)

FWISmoker:  I will be looking for the pictures.  Thanks!


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 14, 2013)

As soon as my phone email decides it wants to work..dang electronics


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 14, 2013)

This is my original lid that I drilled holes in. It acts as a second diffuser but I only use this if I do 2 level cooking..notice I puffed it up to give the basket more head room
Sent from my SPH-M830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 14, 2013)

This is how I normally cook with only the steamer rack in. This pic is only showing my bottom rack..I pulled the top one to take the picture
Sent from my SPH-M830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 14, 2013)

This shows me using the second diffuser.  Using only my steamer or the extra diffuser it allows drippings to reach the coals either way.  It's all about getting the most flavor!

Sent from my SPH-M830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## texas ray (Aug 14, 2013)

FWIsmoker:  Thanks for the pictures.  I have two new racks and will add another rack 4" below the top rack.  Also I will keep the pot steamer tray intact and have a steel pizza pan that fits the top of the Smokey Joe Base perfectly.  I will drill holes in it and post pics when completed.  Thanks!


----------



## texas ray (Aug 14, 2013)

In the mean time, here is a photo of the best brisket I have smoked and tasted - and note I am a Texan and have tried to copy the brisket of an old black man who use to smoke brisket in South Fort Worth in the 40s (_I am sure he used Oak_).. I trimmed the Brisket leaving about 1/4" of Fat on top, put worchestershire sauce on, and wrapped in commercial plastic wrap for 24 hrs (_Note:  I do not put rub on and wrap and refrigerate, because the salt in the rub will draw out the moisture from the meat_). After this, I rubbed the brisket with Jeff's Rib Rub and injected with a stick of unsalted butter, a bit of Worchestershire Saurce, a little rub, a cup of Apple Juice and a cup of Low Sodium Beef Broth and smoked with Pecan Wood.  I also mopped with this injection mixture periodically after 3 hrs into the smoke.  The taste was out of this world.  This was smoked on my WSM 22.5 Bullet.  NOTE:  I bought my brisket at Sam's Club - Angus USDA Prime.













DSC00500.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 14, 2013


















DSC00501.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 14, 2013


















DSC00502.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 14, 2013


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 14, 2013)

Ray..  welcome to the mini club.. I too have one...  I did mine a lil different then y'all...  I cut the bottom out of the pot.. made a grate to go past the indented ring and it sits on the lip of the bottom of the pot...  I cut a piece of 1/4" plate (diffuser/heat sync) about a 1-1 1/2" smaller than the hole i cut in the bottom of the pot...   It sits on that bottom grate and leaves about a 1/2-3/4 inch opening around the outside...  on top of that I put a handleless 12" iron skillet (heat sync/drippings catcher) lined with new aluminum foil for each cook... easier clean up that way...  I have 3 racks and going to put a 4th in at the top... 

here's a link to my build
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124570/my-version-of-the-mini-wsm    I finally did get the temps evened out after a half dozen uses...  

after a few uses any little air leaks will seal up with grease and such...  as for setting your pot on your counter top to load...  it's gonna leave a nasty greasy ring after a few cooks....  

but anyways..  maybe a few ideas you might wanna use....


----------



## texas ray (Aug 14, 2013)

JckDaniels:  Thanks for the comments and inputs.  Your mod's look great.  BTW:  Being retired Navy, we lived in Pensacola, FL for eleven years, also in Kissimee and New Smyrna Beach.


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice nice smoke ring!


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks great.  Mini is in my future.


----------



## texas ray (Aug 15, 2013)

FWIsmoker & Dirtsailor2003:  I made the modifications and used coals that I used for the previous 5 hr Rib smoke.  The smoker is working great and is very efficient.  It has be going for about 4 hrs. now.  Here are some pics of the mods -- 

*Smokey Joe Base with Cat Dish Ash Guard*













33 Cat Bowl Ash Guard.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 15, 2013






*Newly constructed Charcoal Basket*













34 Charcoal Basket.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 15, 2013






*Diffuser Made From Steel Pizza Pan*













35 Steel Pizza Pan Diffuser.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 15, 2013






*Smoker Set-Up For Top Rack Smoking*













36 Inside Mini.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 15, 2013






*Trivet in place for Terra Cota Diffuser Plate*













37 Trivet.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 15, 2013






*Terra Cota Plate in Place.  I also added option for extra rack.*













37 Terra Cota Diffuser.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 15, 2013


----------



## texas ray (Aug 15, 2013)

C Farmer:  You won't be disappointed,  This mini is great!


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 15, 2013)

Awesome!!!  Take the pot out for 1 rack cooking..especially for high heat chickens.

Very very very nice!

I thought your pot came with a steamer..it looks like it from the outside


----------



## texas ray (Aug 15, 2013)

FWIsmoker:  The pot came with a steamer, but the steel pizza pan fit the Smokey Joe Base perfectly and I thought the steel pan just above the charcoal would be better and last longer.  The pizza pan is to large in diameter to fit inside the pot, but I can still used the steamer that came with the pot inside if needed.


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 15, 2013)

Good I'm glad you have the steamer. Personally I'd use only the steamer tray for one level cooks and add the steel one for 2 level cooks.   You should NEVER need the tera pot when using that steel pizza pan.  You'll be able to load your basket higher when you're only using the steamer. 

I can't believe how good that thing fits!


----------



## texas ray (Aug 16, 2013)

FWIsmoker and all who have commented on my mini.  Because of your inputs, I have a excellent small smoker that is a workhorse. I can eliminate the Terra Cota dish.  I highly recommend adding the steel pizza pan.  I didn't measure it, but it is the exact outer diameter of the Smokey Joe Base top and the Steamer Pot Base fits exactly.  Thanks for you comments, pictures, and recommendations.

*These Stub's Coals Left Over From 5 Hr. Baby Back Smoke were started again by adding 10 new lit charcoals.  This is what remained when tested the modification after an additional 6 hrs.*













38 Coals Remaining.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 16, 2013






*After 6 hrs.this is the ash that remained.  Cat Bowl Ash Filter works great!*













39 Ash Left 6 hr smoke.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 16, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 16, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Good I'm glad you have the steamer. Personally I'd use only the steamer tray for one level cooks and add the steel one for 2 level cooks.   You should NEVER need the tera pot when using that steel pizza pan.  You'll be able to load your basket higher when you're only using the steamer.
> 
> I can't believe how good that thing fits!


I can attest that I'm the middle of winter having the terra cotta pot is essential to using the mini work we'll. especially in high wind conditions. So don't go losing that saucer yet. Course it probably doesn't get that cold in Texas.


----------



## texas ray (Aug 16, 2013)

Dirtsailor2003:  In the winter, with the cold wind and weather coming off the Rockies you can freeze your buns off in Texas.  BTW:  Bend, OR is one of the most beautiful areas in the world.  We lived in Oak Harbor, WA (_Whidbey Island_) for 11 years and love the Pacific NW.  Thanks for the heads up - will hang onto the Terra-Cota Dish.


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 16, 2013)

I lived by Oak Harbor too!  Loved that area.  My winter smokes will be under cover in the garage blocking wind and snow. No snow covered smokers for me!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 16, 2013)

Texas Ray said:


> Dirtsailor2003:  In the winter, with the cold wind and weather coming off the Rockies you can freeze your buns off in Texas.  BTW:  Bend, OR is one of the most beautiful areas in the world.  We lived in Oak Harbor, WA (_Whidbey Island_) for 11 years and love the Pacific NW.  Thanks for the heads up - will hang onto the Terra-Cota Dish.



Bend is hard to beat! I grew up there, spending my summers in Depoe Bay Oregon, fishing! The best of both worlds!


----------



## mr mac (Aug 16, 2013)

I have to say, I have been remiss in my duties as a son-in-law and touting the success Ray has had with these little smokers!  As one who has benefited from their use, I can fully attest to the quality of the ribs that came out of this little thing!  Pop made two different style of BBs in that thing and they were excellent!

For what little money and work that went in to the mini WSM it is nothing short of amazing what they produce!  I'm kind of glad one of them stays here with us when they head back home to Texas!  Make no mistake though, ours will have a different paint scheme...

Maybe something pretty like this...













alabama_crimson_tide-798.gif



__ mr mac
__ Aug 16, 2013


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 16, 2013)

Mac it's ok..I have some Gold paint you can use! ;)


----------

